# Best source for IGF-1 LR3



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this site, and have done some searching through the posts. I've seen Omega and Muscle Research as a couple of sources for IGF-1 LR3. I'm just wondering who is the most reliable source for this (it doesn't have to be one of these two, if they aren't the best)? I'm less concerned about price than I am quality of product and reliability of the supplier.

Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

One more question...syringes...what specific size do I need to use to inject? I assume I can just purchase syringes online...

Sorry if the questions seem stupid...I am new to this aspect of training...been training for years, but have been completely natural to this point...after years at the same plateaus I'm ready to kick it up a notch...

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so if you are natural and want to step up a level why are you wanting to use an advanced drug like IGF-1LR3 why not steroids??


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

Great question, and thanks for the reply--I really appreciate it. Here's my reasoning, right or wrong...oh, and obviously I'm not a guru on steroids, etc..., so if I am off base with some of my reasoning, forgive me and I appreciate your feedback.

So, first of all, I've been a recreational weight trainer for 20 years. I was at my peak in my mid-20's at 175 lbs (5'8") with 10% bf...nothing to blow anybody away, but I was pleased with my condition. In 1997, though, I had a nasty car accident that knocked me out of training for 6 months. Then about a year later, I started in with chronic migraines that again pulled me out of training. They started at 1 a week and got to the point where I lived for a year solid with a migraine everyday. I stopped training altogether for several years, and fluctuated between 30-50 lbs heavier during that time.

I still have the migraines, but have learned how to work through them even for training (I have an unbelievable pain tolerance now). I've been back into training for about a year and a half now. What I'm finding is that it is definitely harder to gain strength and muscle at 37 than it was at 27...If I've stated the obvious, forgive me...

Now, that I gave you some history, let me answer your question. I now weigh 200 lbs, at around 18% bf. I'm just looking to improve that situation. I'd like to stay around the same weight, but lower the bf into single digits. As far as steroids go, I'm not looking to gain massive amounts of muscle (at least at this point), but what I gain I want to be permanent. My understanding has been that once your done with steroids, you lose much of your gains. What attracts me to IGF1 is that it seems like gains would be more permanent than what I would get with steroids. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. This is just what I perceive, based on what I've read.

What I'd really like to do is get myself to a level that I enjoy being at, and maintaining it without having to continue cycles of anything. I'd like to get there and just maintain with diet/exercise, creatine, and multivitamins.

Oh, and last thing...I have been taking small doses of HGH (1.5 units/day). I went to the doctor with severe fatigue and other symptoms and he ran full bloodwork, including hormones. My levels of GH/IGF were both very low...about 1/3 of where they should be for my age. I did have great test levels though...they were at high normal levels. I've been on HGH for almost 4 months now, and although it hasn't made much of a difference in my strength/size, I have noticed the fat decrease and better endurance in the gym.

Thanks for your feedback on all of this...it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

latethirties said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site, and have done some searching through the posts. I've seen Omega and Muscle Research as a couple of sources for IGF-1 LR3. I'm just wondering who is the most reliable source for this (it doesn't have to be one of these two, if they aren't the best)? I'm less concerned about price than I am quality of product and reliability of the supplier.
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide.


Omega the best i have found...

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latethirties thanks for the reply and i am sorry to hear about your accident and the following migraines i was paralysed in 1996 so know where you are coming from....

IGF-1LR3 is a very good drug but i think you will be just as disappointed with it as you are GH for size and strength yes it does give some size but it is very small amount and at your BF% would not be noticed.

You are correct to some degree with the use of steroids in that many use them then lose the gains thy have achieved but this in my opinion is down to the individual thinking that steroids will fill the void left from bad diet and training this is one thing they don't do.

with the proper cycle and diet you can gain and keep some decent muscle plus both GH and IGF effects will be enhanced.

Although there is no direct connection to fat burning with steroids there is a link to fat burning with high test levels.

Now i am in no way trying to push you to use steroids but you need to know the facts that most use steroids wrongly and therefore the gains they keep are effected when the truth is that if you pay more attention to diet and training steroids can be very effective even at a low dose.

i would say for you at your age 250mg of Test E per week for 8 weeks followed by a decent PCT(another reason why many lose gains)

PCT is Post Cycle Therapy and goes towards helping your suppressed HPTA get back in order many do not understand or carry out this side of the cycle and they then lose their hard earned muscle.

hope this helps mate

Agree with Steve Omega are the best IGF-1LR3 around.


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

Pscarb, thanks for the reply and information...I really appreciate it. A couple of follow up questions for you...

1) What would constitute the proper PCT, if I were to take the route that you describe?

2) Assuming that training and diet were in line, what is the potential for gains with the Test E cycle followed by the PCT? I'm sure this can vary greatly depending on the level of dedication...just a rough range will suffice.

By the way, I completely agree with you on the diet and training aspect. I've always had my best results when I have dedicated myself to eating the proper foods spaced out in 5-6 meals/day, with a strict training regimen containing specific goals and progress being tracked to those goals. If you throw either of those aside, you're fooling yourself into thinking you will have good progress. It can be a challenge with 4 young kids and a busy career, for sure, but I know that a person can achieve a balance of succeeding in all of these areas with the right focus, drive, and priorities.

Thanks for your feedback on these follow up questions!


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

Or as another option, should I consider some sort of pro-hormone? I came across this as a result of a post in the suppliment forum, on this site, about Mass Tabs.

Thanks for your assistance...I'm looking forward to finding a solid way to provide a boost to my efforts.

Jim


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Very interesting thread im looking forward to responses as i feel a bit the same.

I want to gain without the continual cycle.

Im looking only for lean lean high power muscle .

I could care less for mass .

I hate the fact that if my diet waver just a tiny tiny bit i immediatly gain on my stomach.

Its almost impossible to keep off, however whilst on tren ace and test enan i was ripped.

As soon as i stopped i began to lose muscle and gain fat on the stomach line.

It seems complacated to understand exactly how to cycle carbs and gain and maintain througout PCT and after.

Im having a hard time with it but im 42.

Any and all advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

darkstar said:


> Very interesting thread im looking forward to responses as i feel a bit the same.
> 
> I want to gain without the continual cycle.
> 
> ...


If it worked once, it will work again.

What was your PCT like last time around?


----------

